
The $300 Million Button - bjonathan
http://www.uie.com/articles/three_hund_million_button/
======
auxbuss
I can't tell you the number of times I've gone to purchase a product online
and bailed when asked to create an account. This is basically the story's
point. KISS in action. Maybe more: get out of my way.

I was working with a travel sales' company recently and noticed that they had
a dropdown in their product search that had two entries, neither of which was
clear what they did, although each produced different results.

There was much wringing of hands when I proposed removing it, and simply
providing the consolidated search results. They agreed to give it a try "for a
few days", and the techs predicted a "collapse of the system" (which it was
easy to check wouldn't be the case).

Sales doubled in one week.

This change was nothing to do with why I working with the client.

------
jhrobert
Yeah, registration is a mess.

I got surprised by the big number of people with multiple email addresses.

So much for the email address as a single login id....

I have a similar issue on the thing I work on regarding logins.

Should users be able to register with Facebook or Twitter (and later forget
which one they used), or just one of these (which one, Facebook or Twitter),
or both somehow (to link their accounts)...

So far, I picked Twitter. But this is alpha software. <http://simpliwiki.com>

